# XMl Dateien in Java schreiben



## seawolf (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ICh bin leider ein absoluter Neuling in Xml und komm einfahc nicht weiter.

ICh muss aus einer Hashtable , die mir periodisch ubergeben wird (auslesen von serieller Schnittstelle), die Daten auslesen und in EIN Xml FIle schreiben.

soweit so gut..
Habe das "zu Fuß" programmiert , (mit Fielwriter) nur leider funktioniert das nur einmal , da beim zeiten Aufruf , ein zweites root tag gebildet wird -> nicht Xml konform.

Beispiel: 
Erster Aufrug :

<root>
Daten
</root>

zweiter AUfruf
<root>
Daten
</root>
<root>
Daten
<root>
usw..

ICh bin einfach nicht shclau geworden wie ich die ganze Sache (lese und schreibe) mit vorgefertigten KLassen machen ( bin da ein wenig überfordert mit der Fülle an INfos.)

Meine Bitte:

Kennt wer eine Seite oder (kann es Posten) , wo man ein einfaches Beispiel sieht wie man das macht?? 


vielen dank im voraus

lg seawolf


----------



## Roar (23. Mai 2005)

eine xml datei kann nur ein roto element haben, muss also so aufgebaut sein:


```
<?bla bum="bupp"?>

<infos-die-niemand-braucht>
   <root>kabumm</root>
   <root>buff</root>
</infos-die-niemand-braucht>
```


----------



## seawolf (23. Mai 2005)

@roar:

Ja das wieß ich und genu das ist das Problem , !!! 

lg seawolf


----------



## Roar (23. Mai 2005)

warum ist das ein problem??? wenn du weiterhin deine xml dateien selbst schreiben willst mit FileWriter, dann füg halt die entsprechenden zeilen vorher & nachher hinzu, wenn nicht empfehl ich dir JDom, damit lassen sich xml dateien recht intuitiv bearbeiten/erstellen


----------



## christianduschl@x-forms.d (28. Mai 2005)

eine xml- datei darf nur genau einen root- knoten haben.
folglich kannst du an eine xml- datei nicht einfach was anhängen, sondern musst sie jedesmal komplett neu schreiben.
alte daten einlesen->neue unterhalb des rootknotens einfügen->xmldatei schreiben


----------

